# Non Migration Dependant?



## RPSF (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi Gurus and PR experts,
I am filling in the 189 Visa application after getting the invitation and they ask for "Non Migrating Dependant" Information. Now I am currently in Australia from Jan 2013 onwards with my wife and child. I have a dependant mother back in my country who has been living with me since birth and who is now 75 years old and hence pretty much dependant on me financially. However I also have 2 sisters living back home but with their husbands and not in the same house as my mom (and me when I am in my country). I may plan to get my mother to Australia on a tourist visa and maybe later on a PR as my dependant.

=> Do I have to put my mother's details under "non immigrating dependant" although I do not currently seek a visa for her?
=> If I do not put my mother's details now, will this cause a problem for her in the future to get an Australian visa?
=> If I do put her details in, will I be asked to prove any of her details, as I do not have her documents here?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi RPSF, 

if she is really dependent on you, I would recommend to include her in the application now. She has to pass the balance-family-test if you apply for a *parent visa* later-on (i.e. most of her kids have to live in Australia). If you have to sisters back home, she won't pass that. Plus, the parent visa queue is extremely long - expect around 9.5 years of waiting. Including her now could well be the only way that allows her to live in Australia permanently (and not just for extended visits every couple of years). 

If you don't want to include her in the visa application, you have to list her as non-migrating dependent and she still has to pass medicals and submit PCCs. If you don't list her it should not be a problem when you apply for a tourist visa, but it may affect PR proceedings. 

The 189 application is fully electronic. You can ask one of your sisters (or their husbands) to get certified copies of your mom's documents, scan them and email them to you. Then you just upload the scans in the eVisa system. It takes roughly 2-3 months until you get a case officer, so there is plenty of time to get all the documents. 

Good luck, 
Monika


----------



## RPSF (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you Monika for the detailed response.

What I did not understand is if my mother is not going to get a visa, then why does she have to get a PCC and a medical done?

Is there any reason that she has to get this done or is this to be done only if I am including her as a migrating member of my visa application?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi RPSF, 

even if you are not including a dependent family member in your current application, there is a high likelihood that you'll want to do so later-on. DIBP does not like to separate families, so they ask to see the PCC/medicals immediately - that way you'll know before your visa grant whether you will not be able to bring your mom later, for example due to a costly chronic medical condition or a serious criminal record. To quote from the Health examinations page: 



> *Important:* The above health examinations will also need to be completed by any non-migrating dependents, that is any members of your family unit who do *not* intend to migrate and are *not* included in your visa application, in case they decide to migrate in the future.


The same applies for partners and kids. Otherwise all applicants that have a family member with a serious health condition would apply alone initially, afterwards apply for a partner/child/parent visa and cry foul when it is refused.

By the way, if you include your mom in the application now she has a 5-year time window to make up her mind. She can return to her home country after the visa validation trip but up until the last day of the travel validity she can still decide to join you. If she has no serious ailments that's what I would do. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## RPSF (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi Monika,

You really provide very detailed information.Thank you so muc. However I do have a few more queries:
1) Is it that if I include my mother in my applicaton, then she would not have to go through the family balance test that she would in case I apply for her later on?
2) If I do include my mother on my application and she fails her medicals for instance and her visa gets rejected, will the entire application get rejected i.e will mine, my wife and childs application get rejected as well?
3) I have heard that for a parents visa, if I do not want to wait for the 9-10 years wait time, there is an option of payment of about 40000 AUD. If I apply for my mom now, will I still need to pay this and if I dont, will the entire application (all visas for myself, wife, kid and mom) be delayed by the 9 years wait period?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi RPSF, 

1. Correct. 
2. Yes, but the CO usually gives you the option to switch her to "non-migrating dependent" before they do that. That way you could still get your visa but you'd know that you cannot bring your mom and that applying for a parent visa will not be successful. 
3. Yes, this is the "Contributory Parent Visa" category (subclass 143) - it currently costs 43,600AUD. You apply for a contributory partner visa AFTER the 189 has been granted if you don't include her. 

By comparison, if you include her in the 189 application, you will only have to pay the _additional applicant charge 18 and over_ of 1760AUD (plus a secondary fee of 4885AUD if she has less than functional English) and costs for medicals, PCCs, document certifications and translations - so, basically the same costs as for your wife. Processing won't take any longer. The 9-year-wait does not apply to the 189 visa.


----------



## RPSF (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi Monika,

This is really useful information as I was not considering initially adding my mother to my application, but this has made me rethink this decision. However I have a few additional queries and I thank you for answering all my queries patiently:
=> Do I have to prove in a 189 application that my mother is dependant on my. If yes what documents can be used to prove this?
=> As my mother is already 74 years old, asking her to give the IELTs or getting a certificate from her educational institution is very very difficult. She does have functional English as that is the language we use at home. Is there no other way that we can prove her functional English capabilities?
=> Is there anything else that I have to be vary of when adding her to my 189 application?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

1.) You can find a good explanation of what "dependent" means on the Including Family Members page. Use the forum search function to find older threads from members who included their parents and what evidence they submitted. You'll need bills that you pay for her, proof that she has no (or only a very small) income, proof that she lives with you (e.g. residency register, letters addressed to your house) etc. 

2.) Ways to demonstrate functional English. A 4.5 average score on IELTS should be achievable if she uses English every day. 

3.) You could let her get a medical checkup before you go ahead with the application. The criteria the clinic will use are described in great detail in the Panel Doctor Guidelines.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Monika: Regarding the BoF Test.... Apologize for hijacking... This could be useful for the OP too, hence posting it here.

I am the main applicant for my visa and am the eldest of my family.

Father: Deceased
Mother: Homemaker (Never worked, My Dependent, Included in application)

Me: Primary Applicant
Spouse: Included in my application
Younger Sister: Married and lives with her family (Non-dependent and not included in the application)
Younger Brother: Lives with us, but recently got a job (Hence non-dependent and not included in the application)
Youngest Sister: Still studying (Dependent, included in the application)


Does the above family picture pose any problem wrt the BoF test. Or can I ignore it in my case ?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Balance of family test is not relevant when including applicants in your application. It is only relevant when you sponsor family for their own visas later.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Got it. Thanks _shel.

Let's say I want to sponsor my brother later. What about then?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

If sponsoring him for a 489 no it does not apply. It applies to parent visas. Last remaining relative visa is different and there can be no family left in India.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, why can't I use the Last remaining relative? Is it because of my younger sister who is married? She doesn't constitute our family as per our culture. Can you please explain ?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

If you dont count her is not relevant. There can be no family left and she will be. Australia counts all siblings and step siblings & parents & step parents.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

_shel said:


> The fact you dont talk is not relevant. There can be no family left and she will be.


I mean, we do talk !!! But it's just that she moved into a new family and has kids of her own and I was thinking that she wouldn't be a part of our family anymore once she raises kids of her own. Anyways thanks for the clarification_shel. That helps.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> I mean, we do talk !!! But it's just that she moved into a new family and has kids of her own and I was thinking that she wouldn't be a part of our family anymore once she raises kids of her own. Anyways thanks for the clarification_shel. That helps.


 Yes misread then changed that  

Your definition of family doesnt tally with the Australian definition which is what matters. Your siblings are family. As are step parents, aunts, cousins etc.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

_shel said:


> Yes misread then changed that
> 
> Your definition of family doesnt tally with the Australian definition which is what matters. Your siblings are family. As are step parents, aunts, cousins etc.


Now it makes complete sense. :becky: And that's interesting. I'll read more on that and check again if I have any more doubts. Thank you.


----------



## RPSF (Dec 9, 2013)

Coming bavk to the initial post  I have now read a 6 page thread on including parents; However what is not clear is;
1) If the CO says that the dependant is not a dependant and says that I can remove my mother from my application, then would they also reimburse the visa fees paid for my mother
2) Also when do they ask for secondary payment for English language ability....is it before or after deciding on my mother's eligibility? 
3) does anyone know if anyones parent has been granted a 189 dependant visa?
4) In my EOI I have answered the question "How many additional applicants will you add to ur application" as 2 standing for spouse and child. Can I add my mother now?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

RPSF said:


> Coming bavk to the initial post  I have now read a 6 page thread on including parents; However what is not clear is;
> 1) If the CO says that the dependant is not a dependant and says that I can remove my mother from my application, then would they also reimburse the visa fees paid for my mother
> 2) Also when do they ask for secondary payment for English language ability....is it before or after deciding on my mother's eligibility?
> 3) does anyone know if anyones parent has been granted a 189 dependant visa?
> 4) In my EOI I have answered the question "How many additional applicants will you add to ur application" as 2 standing for spouse and child. Can I add my mother now?



_1) If the CO says that the dependant is not a dependant and says that I can remove my mother from my application, then would they also reimburse the visa fees paid for my mother_
No. No matter what, the visa fees won't be refunded except under very rare circumstances.


_2) Also when do they ask for secondary payment for English language ability....is it before or after deciding on my mother's eligibility? _
You lodge your visa by paying visa fees. They assess your application and if everything is fine, they ask the 2nd installment of fees (VAC2).


_3) does anyone know if anyones parent has been granted a 189 dependant visa?_
Yes. It did. It happens, if everything claimed is perfectly proved. 

_4) In my EOI I have answered the question "How many additional applicants will you add to ur application" as 2 standing for spouse and child. Can I add my mother now?_
You don't want to edit your EOI. You can add dependents even before/while your visa is processed/processing depending on the visa subclass.

Let us know you EOI submission date, your job code, visa sub-class. It's easier if you can add them to your signature.


_shel/Anyone: Correct me if there is any incorrect information.


----------



## RPSF (Dec 9, 2013)

So just to confirm;
Only after they decide to grant my mother's visa will they ask for the 2nd installment for english language ability?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

All correct by lovetosmack. Yes the 2nd payment wont be requested unless everything is met and the visa is to be granted.


----------



## RPSF (Dec 9, 2013)

*Successful documents for Dependant mother?*

Dear Gurus,
Hoping to find someone out there who can give me his/her experience of getting their parent as a dependant on a 189 or similar visa. The questions that I have are:
1) What are the documents that were submitted for the successful application.
2) One of the queries that I had are although my family and my mom were living together, we were living in our ancestral home puchased by my father, which is now in my mothers name. Will this cause a glitch to a successful visa application as a dependant?
3) I have 2 sisters back home and married and living with their own families. However my mother is dependant on me and lives with me. Will this be a hurdle?
4) I, my wife and kid have been living in Australia for the last 1 year and 4 months, while my mother has been living alone back in home on her own. Will this situation be a problem?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

I merged your new thread into this one - that way all the information is in one place . 

Regarding #2: So she owns the house in India. Are you sending her money to pay for the upkeep and day-to-day bills? Or does she have her own source of income/savings? Are your sisters helping out in any way or not? If she sold the house, would she have enough money to live comfortably in an apartment for the foreseeable future etc.?

If she has been living alone for more than a year with little (or no) assistance from you it will be hard to claim dependence. At the moment it looks more like you lived with your mom initially, because she owned a large, empty house.

Note that I have no personal experience with including my mom/dad in a PR application.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Simply you can't include your mum because she does not live in your home. She is showing she is not physically dependent by living alone, in a different country so cant be classed otherwise.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

_shel said:


> Simply *you can include* your mum because she does not live in your home. She is showing she is not physically dependent by living alone, in a different country so cant be classed otherwise.


_shel: I guess you wanted to say "you *CAN'T*" ??? Since his mother is not living with him ?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> _shel: I guess you wanted to say "you *CAN'T*" ??? Since his mother is not living with him ?


 Good job mods can edit posts after 10 mins! Should stop posting early in the morning!


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Nah.. It happens. To everyone I guess. 

I can't imagine myself helping strangers on some public forum this early. Daily !!!


----------



## RPSF (Dec 9, 2013)

Well yes the ancestral home is in her name which was the one my dad had purchased. However other than that she is dependant on me in the following ways:
1) She is included as a dependant on my family health insurance policy, which has been taken through my company.
2) I have been giving her cheques to deposit in her bank account...and then she pays the various bills through her bank account. However this is not at a particular frequency and is done once or twice a year.
3) I pay her mobile bill which is currently in my name
4) Since she is 74 all bank accounts have a joint holding of both our names and I handle all bank accounts.
5) My dad expired 11 years ago and since then she is dependant on me.
6) Well we have been living together since I was born and when I got married my wife moved in with me...as is the tradition in my country. Although I have bought my own house, I was primarily living with my mum after marraige to support her.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

None of which is relevant if she does not live in your home for a full 12 months prior to applying. Dependence is more than giving her money, check the DIBP policy. If she was truly your dependent you would have added her to your previous visa. If you failed to add her as migrating or non migrating dependent then you made a fraudulant application and she fails on a second reason.


----------



## RPSF (Dec 9, 2013)

Well the current visa we are on is a 457 through my company and hence there was no question of migration for any one at that time. Also as per company policy, adding anyone to the 457 apart from wife and child was not allowed.

Where is the detailed Diac policy on this. I have only seen the one pager which gives about 5 points in the topic.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You can add all dependents to your 457, with the employers agreement. Most people would not leave one of their dependents back home with nobody to look after them while they went abroad to live. They would forego the job so as to not abandon their dependent. 

Look on commlaw for the relevant law.


----------



## RPSF (Dec 9, 2013)

To: Lovetosmack

Noticed that you have included your mother in your application. What exact documents did you provide and are you in Australia now or still in India? I am from India too and hence I guess you will probably understand my situation!!

Seems you have already been granted the visa...So congratulations too!!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

RPSF said:


> To: Lovetosmack
> 
> Noticed that you have included your mother in your application. What exact documents did you provide and are you in Australia now or still in India? I am from India too and hence I guess you will probably understand my situation!!
> 
> Seems you have already been granted the visa...So congratulations too!!


 Situation is different to yours. He hadn't left his dependent in another country so cant be compared.


----------



## Bondminh (Jul 4, 2014)

_shel said:


> Situation is different to yours. He hadn't left his dependent in another country so cant be compared.


Hi there, 

I have the same concern as going through the posts in here. My case is like this:

I am the main applicant + my kid (4 years old). My husband is non-migrating dependent, he has kidney failure (significant health condition). 

It took us years to finally decide that we (me and my child) will go ahead with visa 189, while my husband will stay home. 

We plan everything well to ensure that both my husband and us will be ok afterwards, so I did lodge my visa, CO assigned and pending only health check for the whole family. 

My husband just came across this thread this morning, and spent time to read all the posts. But still concern about our case: Can anyone tell me what is the probability for me and my kid to get visa if my husband is found to be in significant health condition? 

Thanks everybody

Pls be noted my husband is not financial dependent. He is still working, good income, his father/mother/brothers and my family are still living next to our home. We receive good health insurance from government for his sickness --> that's the reason we decide that my husband will stay.
Can anyone help to clarify? please


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Your husband is your dependent just as you are husbands. He will need to undergo and pass a medical for you to get your visa. If he fails the medical, which sounds likely if he has kidney failure, your and your sons visa will be denied.


----------



## Bondminh (Jul 4, 2014)

_shel said:


> Your husband is your dependent just as you are husbands. He will need to undergo and pass a medical for you to get your visa. If he fails the medical, which sounds likely if he has kidney failure, your and your sons visa will be denied.


Honestly, We were thinking of that situation, but i believe that case officer can hear from us, and deal with it on very case by case basis, rite?

The fact is my husband is still working, same company as me, senior position, happy with his work, good opportunity, good income, his father/mother/brothers and my family are still living next to our home. We receive good health insurance from government for his sickness, and the most important is we already plan for the separation (ie regular visits both ways like my friend (PR) usually do now). My husband even do not bother coming to Oz too much because given his condition, staying is much better (good subsidiary from government and closely working with his personal doctor).
So I dont see why they deny our visa? Can you help clarify please?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No they cant deal case by case. They work according to Australian Migration Law which has this provision specifically to stop abuse of the system by one person getting PR then sponsoring the sick spouse later. 

What he gets in another country is not relevant. They only take into account what he would be entitled to should he get PR. If you later sponsored him Australia would take the burden of providing health care, social care, welfare payments and transplants which they do not wish to do so deny the visa.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Bondminh said:


> Honestly, We were thinking of that situation, but i believe that case officer can hear from us, and deal with it on very case by case basis, rite?
> 
> The fact is my husband is still working, same company as me, senior position, happy with his work, good opportunity, good income, his father/mother/brothers and my family are still living next to our home. We receive good health insurance from government for his sickness, and the most important is we already plan for the separation (ie regular visits both ways like my friend (PR) usually do now). My husband even do not bother coming to Oz too much because given his condition, staying is much better (good subsidiary from government and closely working with his personal doctor).
> So I dont see why they deny our visa? Can you help clarify please?


If you had read the whole forum, not just this thread - then you could have found the answer already...

It is something like this... let's say DIBP ignores the point that your husband has some shortcomings. They allow PR to you. Then (I am not saying you will do it but people can do) you go and settle at OZ. After some time, you will sponsor and bring your husband via spouse or other visa and at that time legal medical requirement is not as stringent as PR. So - catch situation for DIBP - they basically allowed back-door. To stop these sort of issues - PR checklist is very strict... it is said that 'Visa for ALL or No Visa for anyone'

Hope this clarifies...


----------



## Bondminh (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks all for your sharing. I am doing visa 189 on my own, so I probably will get professional advice on this. 

Does anyone know anybody facing the same situation and got visa granted? I saw cases who still got their visas after kidney transplant (main applicant and migrating spouse). I dont know what about non-migrating dependent (my husband is not migrating at all, We have no idea about other types of visas (given I am PR and sponsor for him) but we have no intention that he will leave our home country)


I dont see anywhere saying kidney failure or transplant will be refused. "No diseases or health conditions automatically result in a failure to meet the health requirement on significant cost grounds. This is because the likely costs will depend on the form and severity of the condition." Then, something like health waiver will be implemented, etc..

Providing your comments, I have another question:
What does DIAC/CO do after receiving medical results of our family? (I believe they do not come back to us immediately and say "no")

Really look forward to hearing some practical sharing on how to deal with it?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi

I do not know details of it. I cannot answer all queries although.

However, one point I can say which is true. This point is - your medical test result for visa will be shared with DIBP directly. That means, unless you have tertiary illness, hospital WON'T tell you results of the medical test and they will directly upload the same to DIBP.

Throughout the process you will never come to know the medical results and only thing you will see is that whether tests are completed or not.

I am not sure whether this helps you but sharing just as a process highlight

Mainak


----------



## Bondminh (Jul 4, 2014)

Hey, some said that I wrongly mentioned him as "dependent" because it's obvious that he's not dependent on me. But then, other said "he is dependent just as he is my husband" --> I dont get it. So he is dependent or not?

I remember when completing the visa application form, they provide explanation for this term next to the field "non-migrating dependent", and what they say make me think that he's dependent. Pls correct me if I am wrong.

I also found this definition about dependent 
Dependent
A person is dependent on another person if, at the time of application lodgement, the first person has been wholly or substantially reliant on the other person for financial support to meet their basic needs (food, clothing and shelter):

•for a substantial period immediately before that time and that reliance on the other person is greater than any reliance by the first person on any other person; or
•due to the first person being incapacitated for work due to the total or partial loss of the first person's bodily or mental functions.

So finally, is my husband dependent?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Bondminh said:


> Hey, some said that I wrongly mentioned him as "dependent" because it's obvious that he's not dependent on me. But then, other said "he is dependent just as he is my husband" --> I dont get it. So he is dependent or not?
> 
> I remember when completing the visa application form, they provide explanation for this term next to the field "non-migrating dependent", and what they say make me think that he's dependent. Pls correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> ...


If you are married to him and are not separated yet legally (or in very rare cases, socially/emotionally), you are his dependent and he is yours, no matter what. Are you guys separated or why are you leaving him behind ? Are you planning on separating in the future or something ?


----------



## Bondminh (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi lovetosmack, it means I included him as non-migrating dependent is correct, right? 

We are not separating or planning on separating, we are aware that his sickness will cause burden for Oz so he decided to stay. I am not leaving him behind, our property is still there, our relatives are living around, we plan regular visits (once every 2-3 months) and you know with modern technology, he can watch us on a minute basis (my friends in here usually do so).

Immigration means differently to each one of you, for us, it' for the future of our child, not for ourselves. So....

(I should have checked this situation before, I did not think his sickness may impact our visa though I knew he has to go through medical check). HAIZZZZZ


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Bondminh said:


> Hi lovetosmack, it means I included him as non-migrating dependent is correct, right?
> 
> We are not separating or planning on separating, we are aware that his sickness will cause burden for Oz so he decided to stay. I am not leaving him behind, our property is still there, our relatives are living around, we plan regular visits (once every 2-3 months) and you know with modern technology, he can watch us on a minute basis (my friends in here usually do so).
> 
> ...


Yes, you must include him in your application as non-migrating dependent. That is the right way to go. Even if you tried working around that, they would ask for proof of divorce or separation. I am not saying you tried to do, but just bringing it up.

There will be a lot of questions about this but I'm really not sure if they would allow "you" to pass through if he fails his medicals. I haven't seen any such cases so far. We'll wait and see if @_shel has anything to comment on this. She's been around here in this subject for quite sometime & will be able to tell if she has come across any such case.

I'd say since you already lodged there isn't much you can do worrying yourself except wait. I say be prepared with the documentation and answers & let them come back with any queries.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Take it in simple way like below:

#1: If applicant is 'married' and no where dependent or non migrating dependent section says anything about spouse - CO will hold the application will ask back question

#2: If applicant is 'separated' / 'divorced' then also CO will look for spouse details but s/he will be interested only in legal separation certificate / divorce decree

You are not in case 2 rather in case 1.

Therefore, for case 1, CO will require PCC & Medical EVEN also the dependent / spouse is not migrating.

Finally, if that dependent / spouse has serious medical issues, CO MIGHT (nobody knows for sure what s/he will do) reject visa


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Your husband/wife and children are always your dependents. The criteria for dependency you are reading applies only to other people are you are not married to or your children, such as parents, siblings, aunts etc. 

Those who have had transplant might get a visa in that they have been treated and the cost no longer falls on Australian tax payers. 

https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/significant-costs-services-short-supply.htm

*Significant health care and community service costs
Significant costs are assessed:*

for temporary visas applicants, by taking into account their length of stay in Australia
for permanent visa applicants:
over a five year period, or
three years for those aged 75 or older.
Exception: If you have a permanent or ongoing condition and the course of the disease is reasonably predictable, the MOC will determine the estimated costs over the period of your remaining life expectancy. This means that if you have a serious health condition you may meet the health requirement for a temporary visa, but not for a permanent visa.

*Diseases or conditions that result in significant costs*

No diseases or health conditions automatically result in a failure to meet the health requirement on significant cost grounds. This is because the likely costs will depend on the form and severity of the condition.

However, the most common diseases to result in a failure to meet the health requirement for a permanent visa include:

intellectual impairment
HIV infection
*renal disease or failure*
cancer
Alzheimer's/dementia.
If a MOC assesses you as unable to meet the health requirement on the grounds of significant cost, your visa application will be refused unless a health waiver is available and exercised.

Safeguarding access to health care and services
You will not meet the health requirement if a MOC determines that your condition is likely to 'prejudice the access' of Australian citizens or permanent residents to health care and community services in short supply. In other words, if your condition is likely to limit access of Australian citizens or permanent residents to health care and community services in short supply, then the applicant will not meet the health requirement.

When determining which health services are in short supply we take our advice from the Department of Health. Currently, health services in short supply include:

*organ transplants*
*blood*/plasma product (including coagulation factors and immunoglobulins)
fresh blood or blood components for people with rare blood groups
radiotherapy for the treatment of malignancy.
If a MOC assesses you as unable to meet the health requirement because you have a disease or condition that is likely to require the use of health care and community services in short supply, your visa application will be refused unless a health waiver is available and exercised.



Health waivers are not available for skilled migration.


----------



## Bondminh (Jul 4, 2014)

Yes, we know, there's nothing else to do now but wait and response if requested. Just want to hear some sharing so that we can prepare well for it. 

Honestly, my husband is very upset about this, he thinks he causes difficulties for us, (as I said, we are doing all this for our child' future). For him and me, should be no problem. Let's say what happens after I am granted, nothing stops us from loving each other, seeing each other, living together or even .... after certain period, I will come back to him. I mean immigration does not mean being aparted --> So my husband is really upset and worried now.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Immigration does not mean you are seperated! You realise living in separate countries thousands of miles apart does mean you are seperated? 

That aside the one fail all fail criteria means if he fails you wont get your visa so fingers crossed for CO assessment of it.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

> *one fail all fail*


Bondminh - remember this line from _shel...

DIBP really really believes in this and work in accordance

For now, fingers crossed and pray CO is kind enough


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Bondminh said:


> Yes, we know, there's nothing else to do now but wait and response if requested. Just want to hear some sharing so that we can prepare well for it.
> 
> Honestly, my husband is very upset about this, he thinks he causes difficulties for us, (as I said, we are doing all this for our child' future). For him and me, should be no problem. Let's say what happens after I am granted, nothing stops us from loving each other, seeing each other, living together or even .... after certain period, I will come back to him. I mean immigration does not mean being aparted --> So my husband is really upset and worried now.


All this while I felt countries like ours (third world) were the only ones people wanted to move out of. What happened to Netherlands ? Would you mind sharing why move out of Netherlands ? If its personal, I understand.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> All this while I felt countries like ours (third world) were the only ones people wanted to move out of. What happened to Netherlands ? Would you mind sharing why move out of Netherlands ? If its personal, I understand.


 Another post states the op is from another country. Not the Netherlands.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

_shel said:


> Another post states the op is from another country. Not the Netherlands.


Thought so. Netherlands was rating one of the highest in almost all indexes of the world including happiness, lifestyle, purchasing power, etc etc. It bugged my mind why would someone move out of it.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

> Netherlands was rating one of the highest in almost all indexes of the world including happiness, lifestyle, purchasing power, etc etc. It bugged my mind why would someone move out of it.


To have a bit of an adventure, maybe? At least, that was part of the reason for us (to move from Austria to Australia) . Even if you win the lottery of life in terms of birth place, there are many reasons for moving abroad. Plus, even if you get PR that does not mean you'll stay forever. We'll move on to Scotland towards the end of the year, although we love it here in Sydney. In our case the decision was more driven by "we don't have kids yet so we might as well..." instead of "we want a better future for our children".


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

espresso said:


> To have a bit of an adventure, maybe? At least, that was part of the reason for us (to move from Austria to Australia) . Even if you win the lottery of life in terms of birth place, there are many reasons for moving abroad. Plus, even if you get PR that does not mean you'll stay forever. We'll move on to Scotland towards the end of the year, although we love it here in Sydney. In our case the decision was more driven by "we don't have kids yet so we might as well..." instead of "we want a better future for our children".


Exactly. The reason I moved was to try something different and experience life in another country, it was less about wanting a better life for my family necessarily. I think these days people don't always migrate with the intent of moving permanently. People are more mobile now and open to different opportunities, often in different countries.


----------



## Bondminh (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh, I am not from the Netherlands, I am also from the third country, but NL is great, I lived there for 4 years and I always love this country. I see many of you are moving from UK to Oz, what's the matters then? 

@ozbound12, you are right. "These days people don't always migrate with the intent of moving permanently", many of my friends do so. They were PR, worked in our firms in Oz or Canada or USA or Singapore (we are global firm), became citizen after 4-5 yrs, then back to home country. That's how I say immigration does not mean permanently being aparted.

Anyway, for my case, thanks all for your advice. Obviously we cant do anything but waiting for micracle.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

espresso said:


> To have a bit of an adventure, maybe? At least, that was part of the reason for us (to move from Austria to Australia) . Even if you win the lottery of life in terms of birth place, there are many reasons for moving abroad. Plus, even if you get PR that does not mean you'll stay forever. We'll move on to Scotland towards the end of the year, although we love it here in Sydney. In our case the decision was more driven by "we don't have kids yet so we might as well..." instead of "we want a better future for our children".


 Scotland, you better come visit me  

We moved to be closer to family but that wasn't all it was cut out to be plus the ozzies dont like our qualifications as they are not Australian. Figure now if we fancy a move it should be Europe where they are accepted!


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

espresso said:


> To have a bit of an adventure, maybe? At least, that was part of the reason for us (to move from Austria to Australia) . Even if you win the lottery of life in terms of birth place, there are many reasons for moving abroad. Plus, even if you get PR that does not mean you'll stay forever. We'll move on to Scotland towards the end of the year, although we love it here in Sydney. In our case the decision was more driven by "we don't have kids yet so we might as well..." instead of "we want a better future for our children".





ozbound12 said:


> Exactly. The reason I moved was to try something different and experience life in another country, it was less about wanting a better life for my family necessarily. I think these days people don't always migrate with the intent of moving permanently. People are more mobile now and open to different opportunities, often in different countries.





Bondminh said:


> Oh, I am not from the Netherlands, I am also from the third country, but NL is great, I lived there for 4 years and I always love this country. I see many of you are moving from UK to Oz, what's the matters then?
> 
> @ozbound12, you are right. "These days people don't always migrate with the intent of moving permanently", many of my friends do so. They were PR, worked in our firms in Oz or Canada or USA or Singapore (we are global firm), became citizen after 4-5 yrs, then back to home country. That's how I say immigration does not mean permanently being aparted.
> 
> Anyway, for my case, thanks all for your advice. Obviously we cant do anything but waiting for micracle.


I'm glad you guys are able to have that feeling to move and experience cultures. You have a lot less things to worry compared to us. I'm working towards where you guys are now. I, too, am one who definitely want to experience different cultures, people, countries and see what the world is like. Options like holiday visa, working visa, etc are few things we can't get from where we are right now. But one thing is for sure. I've been planning all this to make sure that we first have a better place for our kids to grow up, even if things go wrong with our constant moving. And that there is one better place they can call it their home.

Once settled down, I guess I can travel may be to Ireland, Egypt, Turkmenistan, Greece, Spain, Kenya. Yeah.. I'll stop with that.


----------

